# What piece is this?



## sadowclone (Jul 7, 2012)

I really want to know the name of this piece, could anyone help me please?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

It´s the Kodaly Cello Solo Sonata, the beginning. The work is about 1/2 hour long. He wrote a few other works with cello, equally interesting.


----------

